# Should I change the timing belt?



## pat127 (29 Dec 2006)

'99 Ford Fiesta 1.25 Zetec, 3-door hatch. 38K miles, 1 owner, full service history (main-dealer).

With the NCT due in Feb '07, the garage recommends that the belt be changed, because of age not mileage. It's claimed that the engine will be revved during the test sufficient to risk breaking the belt. It's also claimed that the testers may ask if belt has been changed and refuse to test the car if not. Quoted repair cost is E330.

Questions

1. Is the garage right about what might happen during the NCT?
2. Is the quote about right?
3. Am I right in thinking that trying to sell the car without the NCT is not a a good idea? 

Many thanks


----------



## joeysully (29 Dec 2006)

1. Is the garage right about what might happen during the NCT?

AFAIK you may be asked to sign a declaimer form stating that you accept responsibility for this. I have Sent 2 early 1990 cars in the last year and I never had to do this because they only check the idle speed ie dont rev the Wh*le off it. this may stand for cars without rev counters in the dash but nobody has ever been able to tell me what cars are exempt from the engine doggin at the test.

2. Is the quote about right?

Yes

3. Am I right in thinking that trying to sell the car without the NCT is not a good idea? 

No think it would be easier to sell and worth much more with it done


----------



## Palerider (29 Dec 2006)

It makes sense to change the belt anyway so do it, I think the price is too much, get a belt direct from Ford and try an independent guy, its not rocket science to install and fit.

The risk you carry through not changing the belt is just too much in my view never mond the nct


----------



## ford jedi (29 Dec 2006)

those timing belts were recommened by ford to be changed at 100k but alot of main dealers recommend 60k as we have had alot of tensioers give way .if you are geting the belt done make sure you reaplace the tensioner.the nct dont ask if the belt has been changed,and sure with only 38k on it you could rev the lard out of it those 1.25 engines are a tough little engine. the 330 is a bit irish was that main dealer?


----------



## pat127 (29 Dec 2006)

ford jedi said:


> the 330 is a bit irish was that main dealer?


 
Yes. 

Thanks all for the replies.


----------



## Jockey (29 Dec 2006)

Hi,

A timing belt is only about €20 or €30 and about the same to fit it, €330 is ridiculous i would name and shame the main dealer but there all at it anyway!! For a 99 car i wouldnt bother paying main dealer prices when you could get a local mechanic to fix it for a fraction of the price!

Jockey


----------



## Froggie (30 Dec 2006)

AFAIK the disclaimer is for diesel cars only.


----------



## Johnny1 (30 Dec 2006)

Jockey said:


> Hi,
> 
> A timing belt is only about €20 or €30 and about the same to fit it, €330 is ridiculous i would name and shame the main dealer but there all at it anyway!! For a 99 car i wouldnt bother paying main dealer prices when you could get a local mechanic to fix it for a fraction of the price!
> 
> Jockey


€60 to replace and change a timing belt what year was that? 1982 The cheapest will set you back at least €120.


----------



## Jockey (31 Dec 2006)

Johnny1 said:


> €60 to replace and change a timing belt what year was that? 1982 The cheapest will set you back at least €120.


 
The year *2006* actually!! 1982 we were using pounds not euro!!!

Jockey


----------



## ford jedi (31 Dec 2006)

30 euro ,,not a hope, if you will do fiesta timing belts for 30 quid old money or new money i,l hire you in the moring and you can do them to your hearts content .even a guy doin a nixer will want 120 euro.wait till the belt snaps and see where 30 euro man is?? well gone and your left witha bill for two grand.
one thing i have to say about timing belts is yes they do cost big bread to get done but if you want to stand over your workmanship you need to make something on it.becase when a belt snaps it ends in tears and lots of them .you could find the repair bill running in to thousands on any new modern diesel.
and on alot of the new cars they use free rolling cranks and cam pulleys so without the special locking tools you may as well be pissing in the wind.the days of the tippex marks are well gone.


----------



## Bluebean (29 Mar 2007)

Pat, did you get the timing belt changed in the end?  I have a 97 ford fiesta ghia, 16v 1.25l zetec s engine.  Coming up towards 70,000 miles on the clock.  The Ford service book says 80,000 miles before you need to change, but I obviously don't want to end up with it snapping.

Should I change?  If I supply the timing belt to the local (not main dealer) garage, will this reduce my overall bill?

thanks.


----------



## steph1 (30 Mar 2007)

I have a Passat 1.9TDI and left it in for a full service and timing belt change a few weeks ago.  This was to a main VW dealer.  The timing belt alone cost 400 euros to replace and I was told this before I left the car in.


----------



## Kelb28 (30 Mar 2007)

if there is a funny noise coming from the engine does that have something to do with the timing belt? sorry i haven't a clue. someone told me its prob the timing belt. hoping to get mechanic to look at it tomorrow...


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

€30 to change a Timing Belt ???


----------



## cjh (30 Mar 2007)

Jockey said:


> Hi,
> 
> A timing belt is only about €20 or €30 and about the same to fit it, €330 is ridiculous i would name and shame the main dealer but there all at it anyway!! For a 99 car i wouldnt bother paying main dealer prices when you could get a local mechanic to fix it for a fraction of the price!
> 
> Jockey


 

Confused between Timing Belt and Fan Belt maybe??


----------

